# Problems w Forever Ink-Jet Dark Transfer Paper transfer paper - does paper go bad over time?



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello friends,
I dusted off a stack of Forever Ink-Jet Dark Transfer Paper and went to print an image with a lot of white for a black shirt. The black of the shirt showed through the white parts of the transfer.

Could it be that the paper is old? Does it go bad? Desperate, I went to Office Depot and bought Avery transfer for dark garments (very expensive and limited to 8.5" x 11") and the white really popped but the transfer felt horrible on the shirt.

Any advice? we just moved to a retail location and are getting many walk-ins for custom shirts with photos on front. They all want black shirts it seems... Help!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It is possible that the coating could deteriorate depending on the environment and age.


----------



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

proworlded said:


> It is possible that the coating could deteriorate depending on the environment and age.


I think my paper is a year or two old. Would printer settings have anything to do with it maybe?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I do not think so if the shirt color is showing through the coating on the paper.


----------

